# Jacob's Maltese has girls!!!



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

We all know how gorgeous Jacob's Maltese's are. I spoke with Debbie and she has girls available. I've seen pics of them they are absolutely beautiful! Call her their website is not updated yet. Just giving you all a heads up! Good Luck!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Awww! I really like the look of Jacobs Maltese!!! :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I love love love Jacob's Maltese look and also through emails I can tell she is a caring person. I wish I was able to adopt right now but waiting will just have to do. I hope she has puppies around the time my wait is over!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is where my CeeCee came from and I can tell you for sure that Debbie Cleckley is an honest, wonderful breeder. I just love her and she has beautiful dogs!!!

CeeCee
[attachment=60280:IMG_0018.jpg]

[attachment=60281:IMG_0136.jpg]


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

All these cute puppies!! I'm getting major puppy fever already and Shiloh is still a puppy!! I've been trying to convince the hubby to get another one! LOL.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Jacob's Maltese are sooo beautiful! :wub: Anyone would be so lucky to get a malt from her!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Awww...new babies!!! Is there anything better? :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

And I bet some of them have Carina's Cadeau as the daddy! So of course they will be stunning :thumbsup: Jacob maltese has some beautiful dogs, that is for sure!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868309


> And I bet some of them have Carina's Cadeau as the daddy! So of course they will be stunning :thumbsup: Jacob maltese has some beautiful dogs, that is for sure![/B]


OMG Stacy, I'll bet that these two girl's Father is Cadeau........they are going to be beautiful for sure!!!!! I would love for someone on SM to get one of them or both, so we could watch them grow!!!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 30 2009, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868334


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868309





> And I bet some of them have Carina's Cadeau as the daddy! So of course they will be stunning :thumbsup: Jacob maltese has some beautiful dogs, that is for sure![/B]


OMG Stacy, I'll bet that these two girl's Father is Cadeau........they are going to be beautiful for sure!!!!! I would love for someone on SM to get one of them or both, so we could watch them grow!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup, sure are Cadeau's! I can't say anymore...someone buy one or two...let us know!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Jacob Maltese is located only 2 hours from me! I had no idea they were located in Alabama.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Dec 30 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868358


> Jacob Maltese is located only 2 hours from me! I had no idea they were located in Alabama.[/B]


So are you going to see them?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Dianne, CeeCee is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Dec 30 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868358


> Jacob Maltese is located only 2 hours from me! I had no idea they were located in Alabama.[/B]


I had no idea....when/if we get another baby they will be the first place I look!


----------

